# Test e and anavar cycle



## Maxi555333 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all.

just looking for some help really. 
Im about to do a test e and anavar cycle.  
I have 10ml of test and 60 tabs of anavar 

I want to put a little size on without looking too watery. I ran test e only a few years back at 1ml a week for 10 week, I put some good size on but I looked quite watery. I plan on running 1ml of test a week for 10 week, then 50mg var e/d week 2-10

what pct should I run with this? 
I have a ovigil 5000 what a friend give me for free, would I even need this? 
Really new to this guys. 
Any help would be appreciated. 

5ft7
76kg


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2018)

Should you be using steroids? Probably not considering how little you weigh and how little you know. 

On top of that the cycle you proposed is no good. As your test is probably dosed at 250mg/ml (telling us you are going to use a ml each injection doesn't actually tell us the dose!) all you'd basically be doing is running a replacement (trt) dose for 10 weeks whilst running anavar. 

I don't think you should do any steroids. If you choose to, however, you should double the dose and run it 12-14 weeks. You were watery last time because you didn't run an Ai. 

Welcome

-kinder, more gentle Jin


----------



## Mythos (Mar 25, 2018)

What Jin said. 

Btw how old are you?


----------



## snake (Mar 25, 2018)

Mythos said:


> What Jin said.
> 
> Btw how old are you?



What Mythos said about what Jin said.



Jin said:


> -kinder, more gentle Jin



Okay.... that did make me chuckle a little. :32 (18):


----------



## Maxi555333 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi mate. Thanks for answering my post yesterday. 
I’m a bit of a novice when it comes to steroids I know, that’s why I’m trying to brush up on it and research what I can before jumping inton it again. I already have the test and anavar but I won’t start it until I know what else I should be running with it, (pct side of things) 
your right in saying the test measures 250mg/1ml I checked that out. Also about the 250mg/ week, I keep reading online that this is a pretty low dose, the only reason I didn’t want to go any higher is because of the size I put on with it last time i dosed at this, in scared of ballooning up if I took more. 
What AI would you reccoment I take? And at what dosage? Also should I take it through the cycle or at the end?

sorry if I seen a little dumb in all this, it’s proving quite difficult to get help online. 
Cheers mate


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2018)

No worries about being new to this. We all were once. Instead of trying to teach you things piece meal, I suggest you read the stickies and get a basic understanding of running a test cycle and controlling e2. Then come back and ask questios. 

if you need help finding the stickies just ask. They're at the top of each forum.


----------

